# 10.3 UEFI no screen - no boot issue



## Marcin Solski (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello all!

I've done following:

Changed BIOS settings to boot UEFI. Installed 10.3-RELEASE UEFI (no customization). Set up sshd, verified, logged in from my laptop (over LAN). Restarted to see if all works fine. It did. Until I put my monitor back in the closet.

I don't have any idea what has gone wrong. When I connect VGA or HDMI monitor system boots, when I don't it it doesn't boot. It's getting stuck before actual system is loaded (hdd led just blinks just once or twice and pressing power button shuts the PC off immediately (instead of shutting down the system if it was up).

There is no other-than-UEFI BIOS setting for it (I have just enabled booting with no keyboard). Installing non-uefi 10.3 works like a charm with very same steps taken. 

It was my first contact with UEFI. . I'm fine using non-UEFI system, just wanted to give it a try.

Do you possibly have ideas what was wrong?


----------

